# Vundo Anyone?



## LawrenceU (Feb 12, 2009)

One more reason I love my Mac.

My computer at work is a PC. Two days ago I updated our virus software. It is good stuff. But, ever since then I've been having popups galore. Somehow we've picked up a Vundo Trojan. I've been working ever since to get it off. We have tried three different anitvirus programs. None of them can scrub it. VundoFix doesn't get it. Last evening I tried to remove it manually. Nope, that didn't get it either. I'm the defacto IT guy. That is a joke! The PC tech that I know (He is really good. Ex USAF cyber guy) says that a few days ago he started seeing the same thing on several customer's computers. He's scratching his head.

Is anyone else seeing this?
If so, have you been able to fix it?


----------



## BobVigneault (Feb 12, 2009)

Sorry, I work and play on Macs. What's a virus?


----------



## refbaptdude (Feb 12, 2009)

I’m rather naive when it comes to Macs, but out of curiosity do Macs even use virus protection software?

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 12, 2009)

There is virus protection software available for Macs. But, I've never ever had any virus issue on my Mac. I don't know of any one who has. 

This PC thing is driving me nuts. In the past five minutes I've been hawked for three different spyware programs, two ED meds, and four Yahoo groups.


----------



## BobVigneault (Feb 12, 2009)

Yes Pastor Steve, they do get viruses. I was just being smarmy.

The fact that Macs are a much smaller section of the market results in having less hackers creating viruses to attack the Mac.

There is software for finding and detecting bad things for the mac, it's just that the events are far more rare.


----------



## Zenas (Feb 12, 2009)

What's a virus? I thought only humans got viruses, and moreover only those humans that don't own Macs.


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 12, 2009)

Lawrence,

I have used the tools in these threads to get rid of a nasty Vundo. I have found that anti-virus software does not work as well as anti-spyware.

Here they are:

Vista Cleaning Procedure - MajorGeeks Support Forums 

Windows XP Cleaning Procedure - MajorGeeks Support Forums 

This is from a good forum:
Majorgeeks.Com - Support Forums


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks, Fred. It looks like my afternoon just got rescheduled


----------



## refbaptdude (Feb 12, 2009)

Brothers,

Thanks for the info concerning Macs.

How did you guys pick up the Vundo trojan, did you download something?


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 12, 2009)

The only thing that I downloaded was a virus update. So, I have no idea unless it was a drive by.


----------

